# Dress up on friends wedding!



## CuteCurly (Jul 6, 2010)

hey friends!

Suppose its your friends wedding few days later. how would you like to dress up for this special day? any specialties?


----------



## internetchick (Jul 6, 2010)

I have only been to one friend's wedding. I wore a black and white wrap dress and black heels.


----------



## CuteCurly (Jul 7, 2010)

hmnm black is always my choice i can wear it any where


----------

